# Help, sexing cobalts...



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

2 Males or a pair? What do you think?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess, 2 males based on the toepads. However, I am very bad at identifying so there's a grain of salt... How old are they?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I would guess 2 males as well. Are these wild caught or captive bred? I have found my wild caught cobalt's have unusually larger toe pads than my captive bred.
Have you caught any calling?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm, you've got a couple of possible males, and I have a pair of females - where are you located?


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

bricespice said:


> I would guess 2 males as well. Are these wild caught or captive bred? I have found my wild caught cobalt's have unusually larger toe pads than my captive bred.
> Have you caught any calling?


They are wild caught, they were sold to me as a "sexed pair of wc suriname cobalts" But I have my doubts with those big heart shaped toe pads! I haven't witnessed any calling either, but then again I don't think they've had enough time to settle in, they've been in my possesion for a lil under 3 months now.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe that there is a website that has call of various pdfs. Sometimes, just hearing the call will set them off, either calling or wrestling.

I bet someone can tell us which website -


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> My guess, 2 males based on the toepads. However, I am very bad at identifying so there's a grain of salt... How old are they?


Their age is unkown, but they're definately adults! In fact they're by far the biggest darts I've ever seen! I have a young adult breeding pair of azureus that are like half the size of these!  lol...


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

The one in the back is a pretty obvious male, but I could go either way on the one in the foreground. Can we get better shots of the toepads and a profile pic?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with Tony. I have a pair of Reginas that the female has toepads that look like your frog in front.
Also, have you sent in fecals on these? From this pic, their sides look a little sunk in. 
Your male has very nice color.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

guppygal said:


> Hmmm, you've got a couple of possible males, and I have a pair of females - where are you located?


I'm in Miami, Fl 
I'm guessing your plotting on a trade? Can you email me some pics? Also are they cb or wc? age? [email protected]


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

these guys are up for grabs, $99 each!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a pair to me.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

Julio said:


> looks like a pair to me.


Yeah in these last 2 pics you can see the difference in the toe pads. I'm leaning towards a pair again. 

Anyways... I need to cut down a little, so I'm trying to move these guys... I'm trying to post the pair for $175 but I don't have 50 post yet. Hopefully someone will see them on here and contact me ??? lol, fingers crossed 
I also have a trio of variabilis and a sexed pair of golden mantellas I'm trying to sell.


----------

